# Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hole mir am Samstag Arbeit ins Haus, ich hoffe, ich kriege hier Bilder rein.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (4. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Na dann mal los... viel Spaß beim werkeln :m


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Klaus,

wird schon.
Bj. 1988, original Gelcoat und kaum verbastelt.
Sollte eine solide Basis sein.
Die GFK- Stärke ist beeindruckend, die Bordhöhe auch.
Ich brauche einen Steuerstand, weiß jemand, wo man so etwas günstig bekommt, oder ist da Eigenbau angesagt?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Tom,

so schlimm wird das gar nicht!
Der Rumpf scheint neuwertig; am Heck hat irgendwer rumgesaut und - ich weiß nicht was- dran gehängt.
Schaum war in der Schale nie drin- gut so!
Der Vorbesitzer hat vor seiner Krankheit noch den Laufboden erneuert, nur GFK, kein Holz.
Am Spiegel gibt es ein massives Problem, irgend ein Idiot hat die obere Seite des U, wo der Motor aufsitzt, von rechts bis links durchgeflext.
Da muss ich zuerst bei; da muß Stabilität rein.
Will ja auch die Hochzeit mit dem Tohatsu 90 bald feiern!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Tom,

gib mir bitte mal die Kontaktdaten des Dänen.
Ich habe auch längere Zeit in Dänien gearbeitet; das gibt es auch die Guten wie die Schlechten.
Wie im richtigen Leben halt,
gleichwohl das Lohnniveau schon ganz gut ist.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Nochmal Tom, 

hab eben gepennt.
Das Boot war wohl für doppelte Motoren ausgelegt.
Ich habe das Thema auch mit den Engländern diskutiert.
Frage: Was bringt es?
Bei zwei 40-50 PS- Motoren mußt Du die Props auf Parralelbetrieb auslegen; heißt aber dann auch, daß einer allein das Boot wohl eher kaum zum Gleiten bringt.
Ist wohl auch so, das die Verwirbelungen der Props Kraft kosten, da Du in der PS- Kategorie noch keine gegenläufigen findest.
Alles Theorie, der Sicherheitsaspekt von zwei Motoren reizt mich schon auch.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Tom,

ich denke, am Spiegel hilft nur die Verstärkung im U mit Sperrholz, was mir weniger behagt, oder mit GFK- Rippen.
Von außen ein V4A- Blech übergestülpt, und den Treibsatz ordentlich verbolzt.

Mehr macht doch von den Großserien- Herstellern eh keiner, eher weniger, und schließlich fallen ja meine Tausende in den Teich, wenn es Murks war.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Tom,

noch mal gepennt!
In das Kalkül ziehe ich auch, daß die Ur- Version in den Achtzigern wohl für 75 PS ausgelegt war.
Die Kameraden von Seahog geben heute 90 an.
Die 75er Zweitakter aus den Achtzigern wogen wohl was um zwei Zentner.
Wenn man sich heute bei 90 PS Viertakt Heavy Metal dranhängt, fehlt nicht viel an vier Zentnern.
Von daher tut Verstärkung ohnehin Not, wenn auch mein Tohatsu- Favorit genau in der Mitte liegt.

Grüße

Volker
o


----------



## volkerm (11. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Tom,

habe gerade mal bei MB boats in Haderslev geschaut.
Kann es sein, dass die Jungs osteuropäischen GFK- Bau
zu dänischen Preisen verkaufen?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volkerm (11. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Tom,

nach unzähligen Stunden in Foren werde ich das machen, was ich kann: Arbeiten.
Schleifen, Laminieren, später auch Löten.
Wenn dann was schiefläuft, weiß ich wenigstens, wer die Schuld hat.
Die Erfahrung aus 15 Jahren Rennsport lehrte mich:
Mach es selbst, so gut Du kannst, Dein Leben hängt dran!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Guten Abend,

ich habe gesehen, daß Du mit Deinem Vorhaben auch im Boote-Forum drin bist.

Ping doch mal den Walter Nickname: WATER an, der ist gelernter Bootsbauer mit Jahrzehnten Erfahrung.

Der gibt Dir die passenden Tipps von wegen Materialauswahl und Verarbeitung.....der hilft gern und ist auch nicht schreibfaul.


Gut, das Du Dir das mit der Doppelmotorisierung nochmal anders überlegt hast, denn-



der Wirkungsgrad ist so schlecht, daß eine Doppelmotorisierung mit zwei siebzigern dem eines einzelnen 115PS Motors gleichkommt
der Spritverbrauch gegenüber der Einzelmotorisierung etwa 20% höher liegt
und Du Dir zwei Motoren organisieren musst, die gegenläufige Propeller/Getriebe haben, da die Fuhre sonst recht besch..... zu steuern ist- erst recht bei Hafenmanövern.
wennstes ganz genau haben willst, benutz mal die Suche vom Bo-Fo


Der Tohatsu ist eine gute Wahl, sehr robust und mit einer der leichtesten Motoren am Markt.

Viel Erfolg mit Deinem Projekt, wird schon klappen- Hast ja schon was recht solides da stehen!

Gruß, Kai


----------



## volkerm (11. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

das ist doch mal was Solides mit Substanz!

Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hab´mir nochmal die Fotos angeguckt:
Der offen geflexte Spiegel hat auch was für sich;
Im Winter konnte sich das gefrorene Wasser/ Holzgemisch leichter ausdehnen als bei geschlossener Schale.... hätte andersrum mit schweren Strukturschäden im Gfk enden können.

Mach mal die Scheuerleiste ringsum ab und schau nach, ob sich Ober- und Unterschalte (mit verhältnismäßigem Aufwand/ Mitteln) trennen lassen.
Dann kannste den Torf leichter aus dem Boot kriegen.
Ist entweder verklebt oder mit Poppnieten gemacht.


Vergiss den Tipp mit dem partiellen Austausch des Spiegels aus dem anderen Forum;

Wenn Du das Heck schon mal offen hast- machs richtig und komplett, Du ärgerst Dich sonst Schwarz!!!!
Du weisst nicht, ob Du die Nässe wirklich vollständig aus dem Restholz rausbekommst (und erst recht nicht wann- das Ablüften kann Monate lang dauern)

Raus damit- besorg Dir ordentliches Bootssperrholz (AW100) in dünnen Tafeln, die Du in 2-3 Lagen mit Rovingmaterial (450g/m²) übereinander laminierst bis Du die gewünschte Spiegelstärke erreichst. Nicht zu genau auf die Bootsmaße zuschneiden, damit Du die Platte schön satt in zuvor ausgestrichenes Epoxidharz einpassen kannst.
Wenn Du nicht soo großes Vertrauen zu Deinen Laminierkünsten hast, bauste Dir noch auf gleiche Weise zwei Spiegelkniee  und laminierst die unterhalb der Heckwanne ein, damit die Motorkraft gleichmäßiger vom Spiegel in den Bootsrumpf eingeleitet wird......

Ach, was schreib´ich hier so viel....... der Walter (Water) erklärt Dir das mit Sicherheit viel genauer! 

Gruß, Kai|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

klasse ! 
wenn das mal nicht ne schöne ausbaufähige Schale ist ! #6
kalkulier doch statt 2 Motoren lieber nen vernünftigen 4-tackter ein ( glaub 90 PS müssten es noch nicht mal sein ) und nen kleinen Zweitmotor an ner Zusatzhalterung - oder wenn genug Pltz auch hinten mit an den Spiegel ...
bin gespannt wie das Projekt weiter geht 

ab und an findet man auch mal gebrauchte Fahrstände - ebay - Boote-Forum usw ...
viel Erfolg !


----------



## volkerm (12. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

ich stelle jetzt die Fotos auch mal hier rein.
Die Scheuerleiste ist ab. 
Ober- und Unterschale sind verklebt und vernietet, sieht auch noch gut und dicht aus.
Es würde auch nichts bringen, die obere Schale abzunehmen, ich komme an den Kompost nur ran, wenn ich den Spiegel rausflexe.
Das kommt morgen dran; dann sehe ich das ganze Elend.
Kompromisse mache ich da keine; da hängt viel Geld und im Zweifel das eigene Leben dran.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## volkerm (12. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

gib mir mal einen tip, wie ich water erreichen kann.
Bin ein ziemlicher Computer- Idiot.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (12. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

http://www.boote-forum.de/member.php?u=12645

Das ist er... |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (12. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Klaus,

vielen Dank!

Volker


----------



## hawken (12. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Entschudigt,das ich hier mal mit Reinrede (Schreibe). Ich habe hier jetzt irgendwo was von Epoxid gelesen,  Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber ich Habe vor jahren, gehört, das Epoxid harz, sich mit Polyesterharz nicht verträgt. ( nicht vernünftig Bindet) vieleicht weis ja Irgendwer was Genaueres.


----------



## volkerm (12. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo hawken, oder wie immer Du auch heisst.

Tatsächlich mögen sich, jedenfalls nach meinen Recherchen,
diese Materialien nicht gar so gut.
Hier gibt es aber keine Kompromisse.
Wo Lasten auftreten, kommt Epoxid hin.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## hawken (12. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Danke volkerma,oder wie immer du auch Heisst ..


----------



## volkerm (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

jetzt ist der Spiegel rausgeflext.
Das Holz ist weitgehend solide, aber klatschnass.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie ich die ca. 25mm dicke Spanplatte zügig trocken bekomme?
Wollte in absehbarer Zeit laminieren...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hybrid (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Sorry,

Du hast nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

-alles die Holzoberfläche bedeckendes Laminat restlos entfernen und langsam mit der Zeit durchtrocknen lassen

-oder alles nasse Holz raus und neu


Für mich käm nur Plan 2 in Frage, da weißt Du was Du hast und machst Dir keine Gedanken ob es nicht unter den seitlichen Anschlüssen auch gammelt


Und jetzt zum Schluß: sei tapfer, der Weg ist steinig, aber Du wirst es in den nächsten Jahren nicht bereuen#6

Gruß H.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Raus mit,ist überhaupt keine Frage,die Platte hat sich in der Leimverbindung durch die Feuchtigkeit gelöst und ist so nur Platzhalter !

Taxidermist


----------



## volkerm (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Jau, wäre mein Ansatz auch gewesen.

Problem ist, das Holz bekomme ich nur mit grober Gewalt und der Verletzung noch intakter GFK- Schichten raus.
Ich wollte die guten GFK- Strukturen so weit als möglich auch lassen.
Ich bin auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit bei Rückbau, aber die Platte da auszubauen, würde massive Schäden nach sich ziehen.
Das Ding ist rundum kraftschlüssig einlaminiert.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Spanplatten haben m.E. überhaupt nix in Booten zu suchen;

Eine kleine Ungenauigkeit- sei es beim versiegeln, laminieren usw. sogt dafür daß das Holz im Spiegel Wasser ziehen kann- bein ner Spanplatte haste ganz schnell nur noch Spänesuppe bzw. Torf im Heck.

Machs vernünftig und nimm AW100- Bootssperrholz- wasserdicht verleimt.

Epoxi kannste problemlos verwenden- ist zwar etwas teurer als Gfk-Spachtel, verzeiht aber Fehler bei der Verarbeitung.

PS- lass die dereitige Spiegelplatte möglichst heile- dann kannste ´se gleich als Muster für den Zuschnitt benutzen.


----------



## volkerm (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Das, was da drin ist, ist ja Bootssperrholz, sonst wäre das ja längst Kompost.
Ist aber nicht, jedenfalls zu etwa 85 Prozent.
Wie lange das Boot mit dem aufgeschnittenen Spiegel wo lag- keine Ahnung.
Ich möchte halt Nichts verschlimmbessern, indem ich mit gröbstem Werkzeug das Holz da heraus operiere.
Nach meinen bescheidenen statischen Kenntnissen ist das ja ohnehin nur die Füllung einer Sandwich- Bauweise.
Haben vor Jahren mal Service für Empacher- Rennruderboote gemacht. Die hatten da honeycombs als Sandwich- Füllung verbaut. Das Zeug hatte nur den Sinn, Distanz zwischen innere und äußere Sandwich- Schicht zu bringen.
So ähnlich ist es am Spiegel ja auch.
Unterschied: Die Holzplatte soll den Druck der Verbolzung aufnehmen, was diese filigranen honeycombs nicht könnten.
Falls ich total auf dem Holzweg bin, verbessert bitte!

Vielen Dank!

Volker


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Diese Platte muss eigentlich schon aus dem Grund raus,weil du nicht weißt,ob es zwischen der dahinter liegenden GFK Schicht und der Holzplatte überhaupt noch eine zuverlässige Verbindung gibt.
Da wirst du schon mit Flex und Stecheisen ran müssen.
Natürlich vor dem neu laminieren,b.z.w. einsetzen einer neuen Platte
den Untergrund anschleifen/anrauen,genau wie auch die neue Platte
etwas angeraut werden sollte!
Beim Harz würde ich auch,wie jemand weiter oben schon meinte,zu Epoxy raten.
Da wirst du ja Erfahrungen haben,denn diese Rennruderbote werden
wohl aus dem gleichen Stoff gewesen sein.

Taxidermist


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Sinn und Zweck der Spiegelplatte ist es die während der Fahrt enstehenden Zug- und Druckkräfte auf größtmöglichem Raum (soundsoviel kp auf X cm²) in den Rumpf einzuleiten- und das möglichst gleichmäßig.
Bei manchen Motorisierungen bzw. Rauhwasserbooten müssen sogar noch Spiegelkniee einlaminiert werden, damit die Boote nicht von den auftretenden Kräften zerrissen werden.

Die stärksten Verwindungen treten an der Unterseite des Brackets, sowie an der Spiegeloberkante auf- die Verbolzung dient mehr der Sicherung des ABs ähnlich der Knebelschrauben, nur wesentlich solider da so´n  größerer AB ja schon ein "wenig mehr" wiegt als so´n 5PS Quirl.


----------



## volkerm (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

oh, oh, oh,
das wollte ich nicht lesen.
Gebe Gott morgen genug Arbeitseifer.
Eigentlich ja auch richtig, Halbheiten zulaminieren und das ewige schlechte Gewissen haben ja auch nix.
De fakto sehe ich auch keinen Weg, die Nässe da heraus zu bekommen.
Epoxid ist schon klar; stabilste Lösung.
Sicher habe ich auch keine Intention, 8000 Euronen japanische Motorenbaukunst in der Ostsee zu verlieren.

Danke nochmal,

Volker


----------



## volkerm (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

@ Dorschbremse

über die statischen Dinge mache ich mir auch noch Gedanken, eigentlich dauernd.
An der Spiegel- Außenseite mußte ich etwa 10 cm horizontal, ganz rechts und ganz links, ein Foto zeigt das auch, komplett rausnehmen.
Der Faserverbund war nicht mehr vorhanden, wie ein Vogelnest.
Klar wirken da hohe Kräfte.
Konsequenz auch des breiten Spiegels für Doppelmotor; das Moment wird höher.
Innenseitig komme ich an den Spiegel ran, sollte man da auf Ebene der Lasteintragung zwei Knie Richtung Rumpf einlaminieren?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Spiegelkniee als "Rückversicherung" einzulaminieren ist nie verkehrt.

Zieh sie schön weit nach vorn, damit die Kräfte weit vorn in den Boden eingeleitet werden. Die Knie brauchen nicht wie Winkel aussehen- Du kannst damit gleichzeitig das Heck für die Unterbringung von Batterien, Tanks oder sonstige Ausrüstung unterteilen.

Lass an den Hintelkanten der Knie jeweils eine kleine Aussparung von etwa 10mm, damit Regenwasser oder Gischtwasser ungehindert zum tiefsten Punkt des Hecks (mitte) ablaufen kann und dort von der Bilgepumpe aussenbords gebracht wird.


----------



## volkerm (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Danke für die Hinweise,

hier ist Kompetenz, das mag ich.
Letzte Frage:
Wenn das Holz raus ist, gibt es da gute Kunststoff- Dinge zum Einlaminieren.
Mir schwebt da spontan so eine große honeycomb vor.
Da soll nix mehr rein, was in Verbindung mit Wasser gammeln könnte.
Ideen?

Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank!

Volker


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Eine Honeycomb hat aber Hohlräume und wenn du dort mit deinen Motorbefestigungsschrauben hinnein geräts,gibt es keine Lastverteilung
auf die Fläche sondern nur Bröselei im GFK.Es gibt zwar Honeycombs,welche
sich voll Epoxid saugen,dies geht aber normalerweise nur im Vakuum zuverlässig
und dies wird so viel zu aufwendig in der Verarbeitung!
Also entweder Bootssperrholz wie Dorschbremse schon schrieb,oder
wasserfeste Siebdruckplatte,möglich wäre vielleicht auch Edelstahl.
Da solltest du aber erst mal schauen wie schwer dass wird!

Taxidermist


----------



## volkerm (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Habe gerade mal die Edelstahl- Variante überschlagen.
Das wären etwa zwei Zentner|bigeyes.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Aber bitte die Siebdruckplatte ordentlich anschleifen. Bei meinen Versuchen ist es wirklich so gewesen dass das Laminat an der Oberfläche der Siebdruckplatte nicht hält. Das darunter liegende Holz sollte zu sehen sein.

Das war mein Projekt.

So sieht es jetzt aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Genau so siehts aus:

Zitat gpsjunkie

Aber bitte die Siebdruckplatte ordentlich anschleifen. Bei meinen  Versuchen ist es wirklich so gewesen dass das Laminat an der Oberfläche  der Siebdruckplatte nicht hält. Das darunter liegende Holz sollte zu  sehen sein.

Auf einer fast poliert glatten Fläche klebt es halt nicht gut,dazu kommt
noch ein unterschiedliches Temperaturverhalten der Materialien.
Staub und fettfrei arbeiten,versteht sich von selbst!

Taxidermist


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Schau mal drüben in den Thread "habe den 150er Johnson über Bord geworfen"

In Posting #4427 haste den gesamten Spiegelaufbau von "water" bis ins kleinste aufgeführt....

So long und gutes gelingen....#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,
warum muß da überhaupt irgendwas rein? Es ist ja dadurch nicht stärker. Die Festigkeit definiert sich doch nur über die Befestigung der Platte am Rumpf.

Ich würde mir eine GFK Platte fertigen - mit mehreren Schichten. Diese würde ich dann an Ort und Stelle einlaminieren und auf beiden Seiten mehrfach und immer weiter überlappend ( also den ganzen Heckbereich abschleifen ) Schicht um Schicht überlaminieren.

Dieser ganze Holzeinbaugemurks ist doch letztendlich eine immerwährende Fehlerquelle.
Petri


----------



## volkerm (14. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Danke,

hier wird geholfen!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Volker, ich bin ja auch im BF, aber Unterstützung findet man da mit einer Shetland wenig. Ich habe dein Fred dort auch gelesen und ich glaube wenn man nur etwas wiederspricht (Spiegel ist nicht gefext, doch der Spiegel ist wohl geflext) kommen keine helfende Tipps mehr. Der Walter (Water) hat mir am Telefon echt weiter geholfen. Ich hatte Ihm ne pn geschickt und er rief mich dann an. Telefoniert hatten wir über ne Stunde. Und was seltsam ist: die freds mit Shetlands ( meins, deins, das von Totalcommander und noch einer) finden echt keine Beachtung.

Ich hatte es so gemacht das ich mir Freds ausgesucht hatte die echt beachtung fanden, weil der Verfasser das Boot umgebaut hat ohne viel Fragen (und da ist es auch super wenn der Siebdruckplatte nimmt, aber bei Dir wäre es Tötlich) und habe den Verfasser um per Pn um Hilfe gebeten. So kam ich auch zu meinem Umbau und ich habe trotz NW5 auf der Ostsee noch keine Haarrisse oder ähnliches.

Ich wünsche Dir durchhalte Vermögen und gutes Gelingen für den sehr schönen Rumpf.


----------



## volkerm (14. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Danke Jochen,

ich mach mich da mal gar nicht verrückt.
Die Spiegel- Geschichte ist das einzig substantielle Problem bei dem Schiff.
Den bekomme ich schon hin, das Boot ist ja auch kein space-shuttle.
Nächste Woche kommt Werkzeug, Material und hoffentlich trockenes Wetter.
Dann habe ich eh nicht mehr viel Zeit für die Forensurferei.
Du wunderst Dich über das Gewicht von Deinem Boot?
Dann klopf mal von oben Richtung Kiel mit einem Werkzeuggriff den Rumpf ab. Ich will nicht wissen, wie dick das GFK unter der Wasserlinie ist; auf Kugelsicher tippe ich aber mal. 

Beste Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Jo Volker das ist der Hammer. Auch wegen der guten substanz habe ich mich zum Umbau entschlossen. Auch wenn alle mir den Vogel gezeigt haben. Ich bin jetzt total zufrieden. Übrigens habe ich die Konsole genauso wie greta gebaut. Allerdings ist löst die sich so langsam auf, weil ich da etwas gepfuscht habe. Die wird im Herbst aber neu gemacht. Und auch etwas anders.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Auf jeden Fall Epoxid-Harz verwenden da Polyerster-Harz nicht wasserundurchlässig ist.


----------



## volkerm (14. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Klaus,

ist schon bestellt, kommt Anfang der Woche.
Soll auch besser haften und nach dem Aushärten mehr Stabilität bringen.
Bloss das Topcoat auf Polyesterbasis hält darauf schlecht, also mit Bootsfarbe rollen oder streichen.

Beste Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (15. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

ein paar Gedanken zur Lastabtragung AB:
Wo die zwei Pflastersteine hochkant stehen, wird jeweils ein Brett mit PE- Folie als Schalung eingeklemmt.
Dann Scheiben laminieren; oben, hinten und unten im Bilgensumpf zur Lastübertragung noch 10-15 cm um die Ecke laminieren.
Das sollte doch ein ertragreicher Schritt werden.

Grüße

Volker

PS: Bilder etwas windschief- Sonntagmorgen


----------



## volkerm (15. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Fäustel, Brecheisen und drei Präzisionsschnitte mit der Kettensäge, und schon ist der nasse Bettel draussen.
Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen; das wäre nächstes Jahr noch nicht trocken gewesen; vollgesoffen wie ein Schwamm.
Nennt mir bitte weitere Alternativen zu Siebdruckplatte und Bootssperrholz.
Nach dem Erlebnis möchte ich jegliches Holz bei dem Projekt vermeiden.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Wennste noch ein wenig Inspiration brauchst, dann guck mal bei  www.shetland.owners.org.uk rein.

In der Galerie sind ein paar nette Schmankerl und geniale Umbauten zu finden.

Aber von der Alaska Baureihe findeste nur die 500er


----------



## volkerm (17. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

danke für den Hinweis,
da war ich auch schon. Leider wollen die von Mitgliedern Beiträge in Form von Pfund Sterling.
Mit den Infos zur Alaska 600 ist das so eine Sache; das Boot ist weit ab von lifestile, die meisten werden wohl gewerblich genutzt.
Und ein walisischer Fischer ist eher selten im www unterwegs.
Gerade deswegen- für meine Begriffe eine sehr gute Basis als Angelboot.
Das Meiste auf dem Markt sind doch Freizeitboote, von denen man auch(?) Angeln kann.

So, genug getippt, der Spiegel wartet.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (22. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo, 

im Anhang einige Bilder vom Selbstbau der Sandwich- Spiegelplatte.
Mehr Infos im Boote- Forum.
Tolles Detail von Shetland:
zwei einlaminierte Gewindehülsen für den Echo- Geber.
Keine Bohrungen unterhalb der Wasserlinie!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Ja- so wird das was!

Die Plattenkanten gebrochen und vernünftige Zwingen gesetzt!
Vernünftige Zwingen sind das A und O beim Laminieren.

Borddurchlässe sind auch unterhalb der WL heute kein Problem mehr dank Sikaflex.
Musste "nur" das richtige unter den vielen Sorten raussuchen..... oder am besten raussuchen lassen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hab das hier erst jetzt gesehen.
Schönes Projekt und vor allem,sehr schöner Schnitt.

Egal was du an Holz verwendest,achte auf die Qualität.
Kaufe es bitte nicht im Baumarkt,auch wenn es mit AW100 ausgewiesen ist,sind dort erhebliche Unterschiede in der Anzahl der Furniere,welche einlaminiert wurden.
Kaufe es in einem Holzkontor oder ähnlichem.
Der Stempel des Germanischen Lloyd gibt dir die nötige Sicherheit.

Es stimmt,das Polyester das Gewebe nie zu 100% gegen Wasser absperrt,daher sollte man,wenn man mit Polyarbeitet,peinlichst drauf achten,das man alle offenen Stellen mit Gelcoat oder Topcoat versiegelt.
Gelcoat härtet unter völligem Ausschluss von Sauerstoff,hoch glänzend aus.Wenn in der aushärtungs Phase das Gelcoat dem Sauerstoff offen liegt,bleibt es Matt und hat einen,wie soll ich sagen,baxigen Griff,so als ob es klebt.
Das ist von Vorteil,wenn die Oberfläche noch mal mit Gewebe oder Lack/Topcoat behandelt werden soll.

Wenn du dir die Arbeit machen möchtest und wirklich Top GFK Platten erhalten willst, z.B. für die Knie:
Nehm eine Metallplatte,VA oder Alu.
Die Abmessungen mußt du Wissen.
Bau dir eine Unterkonstruktion,das die Platte nicht durchbiegen kann.
Richte sie nach Wage aus.
Dann wird poliert und das auf Hochglanz!
Kaufe dir Saeler und Trennwachs
Erst den Sealer in 4-5 Schichten auftragen und dann das gleiche mit dem Trennwachs.
Dann kannst du Gelcoat auftragen,am besten Spritzen.
Jetzt kannst du erstmal nen Kaffe Trinken oder eine Rauchen,
lass also das Gelcoat zu 80-90% aushärten.
Der nächste Schritt ist das Laminieren.
Bei Polyester kannst du erst mal mit Standardmatte und dann Gewebe arbeiten,solange bis du die gewünschte Materialstärke 
erreicht hast.
Du kannst auch noch Holz mit einarbeiten,um eine Wunschstärke schneller zu erreichen.

Du kannst mir ja mal eine Skizze von deinem Steuerstand schicken,dann kann ich mal sehen,was man da machen kann.


Ach ja,mach mal weiter so,ist ein echt schöner Rumpf von den Maßen her.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Leider kann man aus deinen Bildern nichts über die Qualität des Laminats
ersehen. Weil das wesentliche ,die laminierte Fläche,hast du uns vorenthalten.
Auf dem dritten Bild sieht es schon mal sehr schlecht aus,weil die 
Kante Lufteinschlüsse zeigt.
Beim Belegen solcher Kannten arbeitet man mit Verdickungsmitteln und 
verwendet einen besseren Zuschnitt des Gewebes,um die Kannte sauber,
will heißen ohne Lufteinschlüsse,Blasen, zu belegen.
Überhaupt ist es wichtig die Schnittkante des Holzes sauber zu bedecken,
Dies würde ich schon mal gar nicht mit dem Gewebe ,sondern mit Fasermatte von etwa 150gr. machen.
Denn gerde an Kanten ist Gewebe viel schlechter umzulegen,als dünne Fasermatte. 
Ins Verdickungsmittel kann man noch Faserschnipsel einmischen für noch
bessere Statik.
Allerdings beachten verdicktes Harz,immer nur so dünn wie möglich auftragen nur halt gerade so dick um die Kannten zu runden.
Aerosil ist z.b.so ein Verdickungsittel,es gibt da aber noch einige andere!
So nun hoffe ich,dass du wenigstens die Fläche der Platte vernünftig
ohne Blasenwerk laminiert hast.(Immer schön ausrollen)!

Taxidermist


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Für mich schaut das so aus, als ob er lediglich etwas von dem Vlies hat überstehen lassen.
Nach dem Aushärten abschneiden, danach sind die Kanten dran. 

Step by Step klappts auch- ist halt etwas mehr Schleifarbeit!

Und bei diesem Projekt steckt noch so viel Schleifarbeit drin, daß es auf die drei Blatt´Schleifpapier auch nicht mehr ankommt:q

@volker- Nicht verzweifeln beim schleifen, das ergeht allen so!|pftroest:


----------



## volkerm (24. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

@ Taxidermist

Hallo,

ist nix mit Lufteinschlüssen, weder auf den Flächen, noch am Rand.
Was man sieht, ist Abreißgewebe und überstehende Matten, die später abgeschnitten wurden.
Danach die Stirnseiten mit Bandschleifer geglättet und mehrfach, bis zur Sättigung, mit Epoxid gerollt.
Ohne mechanische Zerstörung kann da nirgends Wasser mit Holz in Berührung kommen.
Kommt jetzt vielleicht arrogant rüber, aber das Bauteil ist richtig gut gelungen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (24. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

@ Peter,

komme gerne auf Dich zurück wegen des Steuerstandes.
Vorher habe ich aber noch eine andere Baustelle.
Habe heute den Boden mit der Kettensäge entfernt, aber seht selbst...
Die Spiegelplatte ist drin, die vielen Zwingen, Keile und Steifen schon wieder entfernt.
Waren weniger als 200 gr. Epoxid zum Zulaufen lassen nötig.
Passt schon!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Ich bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestoßen und da stösst bei mir folgende Frage auf :

Warum wird beim Bootsbau nicht mit WPC (Platten aus Holz-Kunststoff-Gemisch) gearbeitet ?


----------



## Hybrid (29. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin,

das wird nicht dauerhaft halten, in WPC sind hohe PP-Anteile enthalten (bei einigen auch noch PE-Anteile über 10%)- und da läßt sich keine dauerhafte, jahrelang belastbare Verbindung mit schaffen.

Gruß H.


----------



## volkerm (30. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

@ Ulrich,

hallo,

diese und viele weitere Fragen bezüglich Holz und Wasser habe ich mir auch gestellt, und denke weiterhin darüber nach.
Es gibt den Königsweg nicht. Vielleicht bei Yachten von Oracle, BMW, und so fort.
Sperrholz, wasserfest (???) verleimt, scheint der Baustoff für unsere Liga zu sein.
Persönlich versuche ich, diesen Baustoff so gut wie möglich zu schützen:
- Lass kein stehendes Wasser damit in Berührung kommen; Geometrie, Ablaufkanten, keine "Wasserbäuche" bauen, usw.
- Laminiere jedes Holzbauteil nicht einmal, sondern dreimal ein. Nimm genug Harz zur Sättigung. Nimm knochentrockenes Holz, das saugt wie ein Schwamm.
-Bohre Holz nicht an. Wasser findet seinen Weg. Man kann Gewinde jeder Art auf V4A Lochbleche schweißen, und diese Konstruktion auflaminieren.

So weit zur Theorie.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (30. August 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

An alle Erfahrenen,

falls Ihr Lust und Zeit habt, schaut mal zum Boote- Forum.
Ich möchte jetzt nicht Alles zum zweiten mal eintippen, würde mich aber sehr freuen über Hinweise der Bootsangel- Kompetenz.

Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Volker

PS: Morgen spricht die Flex.


----------



## volkerm (2. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

habe heute den Spiegel x- fach laminiert.
Morgen gibt es Bilder, war schon zu dunkel.
Wenn der Serien- Zustand für 90 PS gut war, dürfen da jetzt auch ein paar Pferde mehr schieben|supergri.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

die Bilder.
Text im anderen Forum.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Ist schon noch ´ne Menge Schleifarbeit- Arme Sau:m

Bei solchen Ecken wie in Bild3 hätte ich eher von innen heraus gearbeitet;
Das hätte es Dir erspart, die Kanten und Rundungen per Hand nachzuempfinden- was eine verdammte Scheixxarbeit ist. Bis Du selbst mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden bist, wirste der Verzweiflung nahe kommen.

Oder Du bist ein Naturtalent und bist mit Gynäkologenfingern gesegnet

Aber von innen heraus zu laminieren hätte es erforderlich gemacht, Ober- und Unterschale voneinander zu trennen.

Ach ja- Schön artig weiter Bilder machen. 

Kai


----------



## volkerm (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

das Boot soll keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen.
Wichtig war, die Strukturen zu verstärken, und das hat geklappt.
Von innen wird auch noch verstärkt, wird zwar eine erbärmliche Krabbelei, man kommt aber ran.
Habe eben den Heck- Querspant und die Längsspanten um den Lenzbrunnen rausgerissen.
Morgen kommt der Bug- Querspant raus.
Dann werden die zwei erneuert, bevor die nächsten Spanten fliegen.
Alle Spanten zu entfernen, ist mir von der Verbiegung etwas heikel.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Zu Bild 3 noch: An dem Knoten gab es auf beiden Seiten Laminatauflösung.
Daher hier die Verstärkung.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Noch ein paar Bilder zum Heckspant...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Volker, vor der Verspannung hatte ich auch schiss, aber die Shetlands sind so fest im GFK das bei mir die hinteren rausgeflogen sind, dann die vorderen. Hat sich nix verzogen. Ausserdem finde ich ist es so einfacher die Spanten gleichmässig in der Höhe hin zubekommen.


----------



## volkerm (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Jochen,

ist auch mein Ansatz.
3 Stunden Kettensäge und Flex, dann reinigen, und endlich mal ohne diesen uralten Dreck arbeiten.
Ich mag diesen verrotteten Müll nicht mehr sehen.
Da gehen Zentner, und nicht Kilos raus.

Danke und Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Ja das kenne ich, Bei meiner Shetland wurde noch mal schnell in der Kajüte reichlich Epoxi über den Boden gerollt. unter dem GFK war alles Nass. Nu ist alles wieder trocken...........Geschliffen bis der Arzt kam...... Laminiert bis die Schwestern mit dem Arzt kamen. Und dann wieder Schleifen....... und dann Lackieren und nu ..........die ersten Umbauten stehen wieder an. Aber das mache ich nächsten Frühjahr. Neue Konsole. Die Ergomitrie stimmt noch nicht. Ausserdem habe ich mit dem Laminat geschlammt. Das rächt sich jetzt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Die Verstärkungen sind anscheinend gelungen....

Auch wenn das Boot keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen soll, achte darauf, an der sog. Abrisskante (Unterkante Spiegel) auf beiden Seiten gleichmäßig zu arbeiten, sonst merkste´s beim fahren an der Spurstabilität bzw. das boot kann zum seitl. "kippeln" neigen.

Ist bei einem Verdränger vernachlässigbar- aber bei einem Vollgleiter mit ordentlich PS wichtig. Sofern Du nicht noch die Hundehütte- die im Original ziemlich hässlich ist- wieder nachbauen willst, wird das Boot relativ schnell (wg. Gewichtsersparniss).

Daher würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle noch mals im Forum darüber informieren, ob evtl. der Motor "aussermittig"- d.h. ein bis drei Zentimeter mehr rechts als mittig- installiert werden sollte, damit das Boot bei Gleitfahrt nicht instabil wird.
Also bitte vorerst noch keine Löcher ins Heck bohren!

Zu den Versteifungen:
Du hast doch mal geschrieben, daß Du Freunde im Baugewerbe hast- Frag die doch einfach mal nach zwei kurzen DOKA- Stützen. Die legste einfach quer ins Boot und klopfst an den Seiten zwei HARTHOLZ-Keile zw. Stützen und Rumpf. Nur leicht festklopfen, daß die Stützen nicht verrutschen können- *Keine Vorspannung im Rumpf erzeugen*- sonst haste genau das was Du nicht wolltest!

Die Stützen sollten etwa 1m vom Spiegel enfernt, sowie kurz vor dem Übergang zur Bugrundung platziert werden.

Zu den Bildern vom Heckspant- Es hat aber nix  Säuerlich gerochen (so´n schwacher Essiggeruch) beim aufmachen, oder? So auf den ersten groben Blick hin, sieht das ein wenig nach Delamination oder Osmose aus- Könnt´noch knifflig werden!


----------



## volkerm (4. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

danke für die fundierten Hinweise.
Die Stützen liegen schon auf der Wiese.
Ich habe Quer- und Längsmaße an dem "Deckel" genommen, die werden beobachtet.
Sobald sich da beim Rückbau der Spanten etwas ändert, kommen die Stützen rein.
Zur Osmose: Die Bilder täuschen etwas. Das Laminat des Rumpfes ist neuwertig; glatt wie ein Kinderpopo.
Gerochen hab ich da nix außer dem Abgas der Husqvarna|supergri.
Das Laminat an den Spanten ist ein Witz; lustlos hingehauen, dünn wie Papier. Hier gibt es wohl Delamination, ist aber egal, fliegt ja ohnehin.
Zur Abrisskante: Hier habe ich nix gemacht, bleibt alles original. Lediglich ein paar Tropfen Epoxid hängen da, die herunter gelaufen sind. Aber da das Schleifen ja so viel Spaß macht...
Zum Triebwerk: Falls jemand einen guten und günstigen Tip um die 100 Pferde hat, immer her damit.
Ansonsten werde ich vermutlich in das vereinigte Königreich reisen, da gibt es den 90er Tohatsu um die 6,5 K.

Hallo Jochen,

das Grundproblem ist die dilettantische Arbeit der Voreigner.
Ist wie bei alten Autos: Alt und rottig kann man gut sanieren, aber wenn da die Hobbybastler am Werk waren...
Mich ko.... die Stunden auch an, die das kostet, hilft aber nix, nu ist der Kutter hier und muß fertig werden.

Zur Hundehütte: So etwas kommt drauf, aber selbst gebaut. Das Original ist eine Zumutung.
Falls jemand so etwas schon mal gebaut hat, immer her mit Hinweisen!

Danke und Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Tom,

das kam falsch rüber.
Mit dem Königreich war England gemeint.
Gerne nehme ich den Rat mit Herrn Moser an; im Land zu bleiben macht ja auch vieles einfacher.
Eigentlich hat sich die Geschichte mit dem Motor auf Honda oder Tohatsu reduziert.
Honda hat Steuerkette und keine Shims, sondern Schrauben für die Ventileinstellung.
Weiterhin gibt Honda die Freigabe für Selbst- Inspektionen, wenn - O- Ton jetzt: " Diese Wartungsarbeiten sollten von einem autorisierten Honda-Außenbordmotor-Händler durchgeführt werden, es sei denn, Sie sind technisch versiert und Sie verfügen über die richtigen Werkzeuge" Zitat Ende, diese Dinge erfüllt sind.
Kleine Anekdote noch bezüglich meiner letzten und wirklich letzten Motoreninspektion beim "Fachhändler".
Hatte den Motor geholt, genug Geld bezahlt, angeschraubt, und wollte mit einem Angelgast samt Sohn auf den Sund fahren.
Gezogen- x-mal- nix.
Peinlich fürwahr, Haube runter.
Da hatten die Experten beim Kerzenwechsel die Zündkabel ein paar Millimeter aus der Zündspule gezogen.
Reingesteckt, den versoffenen Motor noch x- mal gezogen, und lief.
Nota bene, ein Testlauf war auch noch auf der Rechnung...
Den Pfusch kann ich besser!|supergri

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

was ich gerade noch vergaß, warum braucht ein Viertakter nach 20-30 BS neue Zündkerzen?
So ein Schwachsinn!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

zum Thema Spanten:
Ist alles raus, und war eine erbärmliche Maloche.
Die Masze passten nach wie vor, ohne Stützen.
Jedenfalls so weit, wie ich das mit dem Zolllstock messen konnte.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Tom,
offtodic, klar.
Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein.

Grüße 

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

@ Tom,

um es nochmal klarer zu machen:
Selbstbau muß nicht schlechter sein als die so genannte " Fachwerkstatt".

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Volker, die in UK habe ich auch schon zigmal angeschaut. Bei den Preisen kommen mir auch die Tränen.

Für 4Tackter wie Yamaha, Mercury und Suzuki hatte ich hier noch ne gute Adresse. Der Liefert auch welt weit.


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Ich denke, bei Herrn Higham kommt die Umsatzsteuer von 15 % noch drauf.
Klär ich aber noch telefonisch.
Trotzdem ein guter Preis!!!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

@ Jochen,

bei den US- Boys kommt noch die Einfuhr- Umsatzsteuer und Zoll drauf.
Weiterhin habe ich Zulassungs- Bedenken wegen der CE- Konfirmität.
Meinen Husqvarna- Sägen aus den USA ist das egal, aber die wollten ja auch nicht zugelassen werden...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

@ Tom,

viel Spass mit der Donzi.
Den wahren Umfang erkennst Du erst bei der Arbeit.
Habe da so Erfahrungen...|supergri

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*



volkerma schrieb:


> @ Tom,
> 
> Habe da so Erfahrungen...|supergri
> 
> Volker



Ich auch, ich auch. Aber nu weiß man was genau Sache ist. Nicht so wie bei Volker wo doch irgendwo Stand............Der Boden ist neu gemacht. Wie kann man eigentlich einen neuen Boden auf morsche Spanten schrauben?????

Ich war mit meiner morschen Shetland auf der Nordsee und habe mich gewundert warum man jede Welle an den Füssen merkt...........


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

die neuen Bilder; Schluß mit Überraschungen.
Allmählich bekomme ich Entsorgungs- Probleme.
Das dürften jetzt so langsam über 200 kg sein.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Tach Volker,


hab mitbekommen, daß Du Dir ´ne Hundehütte aufs Vordeck setzen willst;

Von daher würde ich dir zu einem Aufbau aus Aluminiumprofilen raten- der Sach- und Fachgerechte Selbstbau aus GfK würde sonst in bauten von Negativ- und Positivform ausarten, was viel Zeit und noch mehr Geld ausartet.

Bei einem Aufbau mit Profilen brauchst Du bloß die Grundbefestigungen (die Aufnahmen zum Rumpf) in Form von Größeren Profilen anlaminieren.
Den Rest kannste "bequem" separat in der heimischen Garage zusammenkloppen.

Frag mal bei www.schiffsfenster.de an- ist ein pfiffiger Betrieb bei mir in der Gegend, der ein recht gutes Renommee hat und Dich von den Preisen her auch nicht aus den Socken haut.

Deine Anfrage zu Originalfotos der 600er kannste getrost vergessen- wenn die Leute von der Shetty-Community keines auftreiben können, schaffts niemand (selbst die haben bloß ein Bild von der 500er)


-Und der Aufbau von der 500er ist grottenhäßlich- ich verstehe, warum der Vorbesitzer Deines Bootes dat Dingen wechgeflext hat :q


----------



## volkerm (16. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

dieses Jahr bleibt es beim Steuerstand, es wäre vermessen, das mit der Hundehütte auch noch schaffen zu wollen- arbeite draußen.
Heutiger Beschluß beim Spanten- Schneiden war, den Tanzboden ca. 6,5 cm höher zu setzen, um ein selbstlenzendes Cockpit zu schaffen.
Die Rückwand bleibt trotzdem so lange geschlossen, bis ich die Wasserlinie kenne.
Die lästige Erwerbsarbeit bremst das Projekt etwas|gr:.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

6,5cm sind auf dem Lineal nicht viel aber in Sachen Kippstabilität beim Boot  schon ´ne Hausnummer.

Insbesondere dann, wenn Du später mal die Hundehütte nachrüsten willst...
Die wirste garantiert solider/ schwerer bauen, als es die Shettybauer damals im Original taten- dat liegt nun mal in der Natur des Selbstbauers |supergri

Nich das Du Dich später mal über Deinen Sektkorken von Boot beschwerst.


----------



## volkerm (16. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Klar Kai,

so ein wenig von Schwerpunkten ist ja bekannt.
So ein wenig von Heringsschuppen auch.
Nennt die optimale Lösung, dann bau ich das so.
Ich weiß doch auch nicht...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (17. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

habe heute die Querspanten mit Glas- Futter aufgedoppelt.
Morgen Passform, und rein.
Bin gespannt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob wir beide mit dem selbstlenzendem Kockpit das gleiche meinen, aber nach meinem Verständniss würde ein Absatz von unter 30mm  reichen- und  das erreichste schon indem Du an einigen Stellen die Bodenplatten aufdoppelst.

Mich würde interessieren, warum Du meinst 65mm zu brauchen- Du willst doch nicht etwa die Sturmfahrt der U96 mit Deinem Boot nachempfinden?|kopfkrat

Gruß, Kai


----------



## volkerm (18. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

das mit den 65 mm ist schon reichlich.
Im Serienzustand ist der Kutter mit etwa 800 Litern Luft im Doppelboden wohl schon ein Selbstlenzer, jedoch läuft die Brühe in den Lenzbrunnen im Heck.
Wie das dann riecht- na ja.
Ich fange jetzt mal an, die Querspanten zu setzen; wenn der vordere und der hintere drin sind, habe ich die Höhen.
Dann Schnüre oder Richtscheit, und den Rest rein.
Meist kommen die besten Ideen ja beim Umsetzen.
Werde berichten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Es riecht nur dann, wenn nicht genügend Luft drankommt..... also entweder eine ausreichend dimensionierte Zwangsbelüftung einplanen oder soetwas wie ein Wasserskifach in den Boden integrieren- sowas kann man ja auch prima für Bootshaken, Fender oder fürs Gestänge vom Biminitop verwenden.

Wennste das Boot dann auf dem Trailer lagerst, stellste dann die Bugspitze etwas hoch. Dann läuft das Wasser komplett aus dem Zwischenboden in den "Pumpensumpf"(*), den Deckel vom Bodenfach lässte dann ein bis zwei Tage offen bis auch das Schwitzwasser aus dem Zwischenboden abgelüftet ist = Boot furztrocken, schimmelfrei und keine Schwammzucht im Kielbereich!

*Setzt natürlich Aussparungen in den Querspanten in der Bootsmitte vorraus- sonst läufts Wasser nicht nach hinten ab.


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Wenn du einen Durchlass dir selber Bauen möchtest:

Ein PE Rohr nehmen und mit Wachs polieren.
Standartmatte herum Laminieren und kurz vor der
Durchtrocknunghärte das PE Rohr abziehen.
So erhältst du ein Schönes glattes Rohr.

Auch solltest du dir Gedanken machen,ob du nicht in den Boden Leerrohre einbaust,um später dort Kabel und Leitungen einfacher durchführen zu lassen.

Bei mir geht es wohl auch bald los,das ich anfange einen kleinen Kutter zu restaurieren.


----------



## volkerm (19. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Da waren die Jungs bei Shetland pragmatisch:
Die Querspanten gehen nicht runter bis zum Kiel; freier Wasserlauf in der Bilge!
Setze nachher mal ein Foto rein, wenn die Spanten sitzen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Jungs,
Selbstlenzung bedeutet nicht, das man selbst die Lenzpumpe einbaut und selbst anschaltet. Unter Selbstlenzung versteht man einen inneren Schiffsboden, der soweit über der Wasserlinie liegt, das übergenommenes Wasser von Regen oder anderswo ohne Pumpe durch natürliches Gefälle wieder rausläuft. Dazu werden ein oder zwei Borddurchlässe genügenden Durchmessers - am besten 5cm - geschaffen und von außen mit Flipflopventilen abgedichtet. Ein zusätzlicher Sicherheitsaspekt wäre noch ein Kugelventil, welches im Bedarfsfalle die Selbstlenzung schließt. Es ist  schon zu Sinkvorgängen gekommen, wenn das Boot überlastet wurde und Wasser von außen reinkam.
Es sollte natürlich dieser obere Boden der Plicht dicht sein. Wenn Wasser dazwischen läuft, muß man ja wieder Pumpen einsetzen und könnte gleich den Selbstlenzboden weglassen - oder?
Gruß


----------



## volkerm (19. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

So isses!


----------



## volkerm (19. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

So,

die Querspanten sind mit Faserspachtel flucht- und höhengerecht gesetzt.
Etwa 50 mm höher als im Original.
Muß doch klappen mit der Selbstlenzung.
Wo bekomme ich Kugelventile in V4A?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hm, bei google findet man das eine oder das andere. Ich weiß so ein Bootsumbau kostet einiges. Aber bei den Preisen für V4A Hähne schwindelt es mir doch gewaltig. Was spricht denn gegen Kunststoff? Oder verchromtes Messing? Müsste ich mal in unseren BAuernaldi fahren und guggen was die dinger da kosten. Ich benutze welche in 1" an meinem Pool für die erwärmung auf dem Carport. Ich glaube die kosten keine 30.--€. Ist dann nicht so schlimm das die im Winter mal platzen wenn bisschen Wasser rein gekommen ist.

Edit: Achja viele schimpfen drauf, ich kann nix dazu sagen weil bei meinem Umbau hat alles soweit geklappt. Das da stand Lieferung innerhalb von 10 Arbeitstagen nach Geldeingang hat auch gestimmt. Vor allen dingen der Preis. Also schaue doch auch mal beim Segelladen nach. Scrolle den Link mal ganz nach unten.


----------



## volkerm (19. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Jochen,

danke für die Tipps und die Hilfe.
Ich denke, es hat Sinn, den Kutter im Frühjahr zu Wasser zu lassen, um die Wasserlinie zu kennen.
Dann sieht man, ob Ventile überhaupt benötigt werden.
Ist der Boden hoch genug- frei raus- und gut.
Einlaminieren kann man dann immer noch.
Ich möchte so wenig wie möglich mechanische Teile im Salzwasserbereich.
Salz killt Alles- die Frage ist nur- wann?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (19. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Jochen,

Heiland, habe gerade die Preise gesehen...

Danke,
Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (19. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Tom,

das ist pragmatisch.
So soll es sein bei einem Angelboot.
Ich versuche, so gut und exakt wie möglich zu arbeiten, aber es wird ein Angelboot, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Schön sollen Andere.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (22. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

So,

nun sind die Querspanten mit dem Rumpf verbunden.
Keine ganz so schöne Arbeit.
Fotos waren heute nicht mehr- dunkel.
Nun verstehe ich auch das Serien- Gesaue.
Bei den vielen Ecken, Winkeln, Rundungen.
Bin auch etwas großzügiger in der Arbeitsqualität geworden.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (24. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

morgen hat das Spantengefummel ein Ende.
Dann kommt der Boden rein.
Bin gespannt auf die Druckprobe, ob der Boden denn auch dicht ist.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (28. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

zur Optik Hundehütte:
Der geneigte Tipgeber betrachte die REDFINN homepage.
Scheint übrigens auch vom Preis interessant.
Vielleicht kann ich mir Hundehütte und Steuerstand ganz sparen.
Den 90er ETEC gibt es auch mit Pinne!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hybrid (28. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin Volker,

kannst Du Dir nicht schenken, oder fährst Du nur bei schönstem Wetter los? 

Dein Kartenplotter und das Angel-Gerät danken es Dir mit längerer Lebensdauer wenn nicht nur Spritzwasser sondern auch Regenschauer außen vor bleiben.

Ansonsten: mach weiter so, tapfer bleben und weiterhin nur grundsolide Arbeit abliefern- das wird das Boot für die nächsten 10+ Jahre.  

Gruß H.


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,
bevor du den ganzen Boden zulaminierst. lege dir ordentlich Leerrohre rein. Am besten ein 100er zur Bootswanne, in jede Ecke im Heck auch eines und am besten auch zum Bug. Diese Rohre stören nicht und später mußt du nix "aufputz" verlegen. Leg gleich Zugkordeln mit rein.
Petri


----------



## volkerm (28. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Dolfin,

überlegte ich auch, kenn ich ja aus dem Tiefbau- sind nie genug!
Wie Du vielleicht aus Bildern erkennen kannst, hat das Oberteil innen nach unten gehend einen Überhang von ca. 40 cm (lässt sich verbal schlecht fassen)#q.
Der Überhang ist von unten offen.
Da kann man prima Leerrohre einbauen.
Und ich muß keine Durchdringungen des Bodens dicht bekommen und dicht halten.

Einige Grundsätze lasse ich einfließen:

Keine Löcher im Rumpf unterhalb der Wasserlinie, auch nicht für den Echo- Geber.

Keine Löcher im Laufboden; auflaminieren oder ggfs. Stehbolzen auf Lochblech einlaminieren.

Konsequente Selbstlenzung.

Zwei große, wasserdichte Revisionsöffnungen im Laufboden an den tiefsten Stellen der Bilge vorn und hinten.

Keine "dauerelastischen" Dichtungen gegen Wassereinbrüche, sondern konstruktive Lösungen.

Jederlei Holz wird mit Epoxid x- fach ummantelt; von diesem Kompost habe ich genug gesehen:c.

Zu Deinem Vorschlag:
Meine Vorgehensweise zwingt dann, wenn denn, zum Seitensteuerstand; sollte aber bei der Bootsgröße bzgl. aussermittiger Belastung tolerabel sein.

Herzlichen Dank an Euch Forenmitglieder, hier bekomme ich wesentlich mehr Feedback als im Boote- Forum.
Walter und Jochen mal ausgenommen|supergri.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (28. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

@ Hybrid

Hallo,

das letzte Wort ist da noch nicht gesprochen bzw. geschrieben.
Neige oft zum Extremismus.
Mußte aber auch schon oft zurückrudern.
Ist halt auch zweischneidig.
Zum Spinn- und Fliegenfischen am besten keine Aufbauten.
Sollte ich mich mit dem Trolling anfreunden, muß schon auch Wetterschutz sein.
In jedem Falle wird die Sache erst mal winterfest gemacht, bevor die Temperaturen das Carport- Projekt zum Stillstand bringen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (29. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

So,

sämtliche Spanten sind jetzt drin.
Vom letzten Querspant zum Heck habe ich hohe Längsspanten gebaut und ich weiß nicht wie viele Glaslagen laminiert.
Der Treibsatz kann auf jeden Fall alle Längskräfte in die Spanten, nach vorn bringen.
Vermutlich kann man in dem Kasten, wo früher der Lenzbrunnen war, eine Handgranate zünden, ohne Schäden zu befürchten.
Was eine Sauarbeit.
Jedenfalls ist der Kutter jetzt statisch wesentlich besser als er im Original je war.
Für irgendwas muß das Ing.- Diplom ja auch gut gewesen sein.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (29. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Frage an die Boote- Profis:

Bei vielen Verdrängern werden im Bereich der Wasserlinie am Heck oft Verlängerungen eingebaut, um die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen.
Bei Lifestyle- Booten nennt sich das dann Badeplattform.
Auf der Redfinn- Homepage gibt es da auch ein Foto bei dem 6-m-Boot.
Mir drängt sich der Gedanke auf, weil in unserem Hafen die Boote mit dem Heck zum Ufer liegen, ergo so ein sicherer Tritt sinnvoll wäre.
Wenn sich die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit bei Sauwetter und Verdrängerfahrt dadurch erhöht- auch kein Nachteil.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hybrid (29. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin, find ich völlig unnötig:

Dein 600cm-Boot hat genug Länge zum "Laufen"und die neue Ebene kann nur mit zusätzlichen Knotenstücken fest genug werden- das ist alles überflüssig wie der berühmte Kropf. Auf Dauer kann das nur Risse bekommen oder Abbrechen und ist dem Einstieg bestimmt nicht förderlich. 
Weniger ist manchmal mehr..., verknall Dich :k nicht zu sehr in Dein Projekt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*



volkerma schrieb:


> Jederlei Holz wird mit Epoxid x- fach ummantelt; von diesem Kompost habe ich genug gesehen:c.



Man merkt, daß Du der Arbeit langsam überdrüssig wirst..... ist ja auch nicht schlimm- So gehts jedem zwischendurch.
Aber Du hast das bis jetzt schon konsequent vernünftig durchgezogen und den Rest schaffste ebenso vernünftig!

Aber bevor Du auf den Wetterschutz verzichtest, spar Dir das x-fache laminieren. Drei bis vierfach reicht aus- um anschliessend auf Nummer- TODSICHER zu gehen, streich´ne Lage Bilgefarbe auf- Guck mal bei International auf die Seite- da findeste schon das richtige.

Ans Heck gehört keine Badeplattform- dat is doch kein Badeböötchen für Schickeria.......
Und "länge läuft" gilt mehr im Segelbereich..... der 90er Aussenborder wird dem Shetty schon das Laufen beibringen- da kannste einen drauf lassen

Höchstens eine (ausreichend dimensionierte) vierstufige Badeleiter, die bei MOB wertvolle Dienste leistet.


Gruß, Kai


----------



## volkerm (30. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Männer,

alles klar, lassen wir das.
Stört ja auch beim Keschern der 30- Pfünder übers Heck.
Werde mir dann einfach 2-3 Meterstücke Bohlen zusammennageln und in den Hafen legen; schon ist der Zugang gesichert.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (30. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Jungs,

habe heute ein paar kleinere Baustellen bearbeitet/ zulaminiert.
Unter anderem hatte ich beim Ausbau des Bodens mit der Motorsäge einen 10 cm- Schnitt im Bug fabriziert.
Mit je 4x 400 gr. innen und außen sollte das aber behoben sein.
Habe dann noch mal einen Torsions- und Abreißtest mit dem Vorschlaghammer an den Spiegelknien gemacht.
Das Ergebnis läßt mich die Motor- Suchoptionen glatt Richtung dreistellig erweitern.
Kleines Lackproblem kommt noch: Wohl wird es wärmer; jedoch wohne ich in der Eichenallee, das Laubt fällt, und man munkelt von 4 Bft.
Laubtarn mag ja einem Boot zum Enten- Jagen stehen- zum Angeln#q?
Noch keine Ahnung, wie ich das lösen soll.

Grüße

Volker
sr


----------



## volkerm (30. September 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Info noch für andere Bastler:
Zwei Längsspanten mußte ich etwas runterschleifen;
das Epoxid mit dem langsamen Härter dringt an den Stirnseiten etwa 2 mm tief ein; flächig durchdringt es komplett die erste Furnierschicht und wird dann vermutlich von der Verleimung gestoppt.
Besser kann man das Zeug vor Wasser wohl nicht schützen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

heute habe ich die ersten Bodenplatten- Teile geschnitten.
Nicht ganz so einfach, gerade im Bugbereich.
Aber was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.
Bin ja vom Bau:q!
Dann noch die Stirn- und Unterseiten mit Epoxid versiegelt.
Und die Ansätze zum Rumpf hin bis auf das GFK runtergeschliffen.
Die Tommies haben es mit der Bilgenfarbe gut gemeint|bigeyes.
Morgen gibt es Pics, das Ende naht:k!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

zwei drittel der Bodenplatten sind drin; morgen wird aus den Plattenresten der Rest geschnitten.
Das Wetter ist super, aber nach 3,4 Stunden macht der Rücken nicht mehr mit; ist halt keine Stehhöhe unter dem Carport.
Lackieren kann ich bei einem Kumpel in der Werkstatt, vermutlich Sonntag.
Die Pinnenlösung hat sich erledigt; die Sicht bei der Bordwandhöhe ist das Problem.
Da müßte ich dann schon einen Barhocker einlaminieren.
Wie hoch ist ein Steuerstand bis Achse Lenkrad?
Welche Neigung sollte das Lenkrad haben?
Möchte sowohl stehend als auch sitzend fahren können, bin 166 cm klein.
Vorschläge?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin Volker,

ich bin jetzt auch hier. Werde am Donnerstag mal meinen Steuerstand vermessen und dir die Maße übermitteln. Bis dann,

Sven#h


----------



## volkerm (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Sven,

noch bezüglich der mail- Ihr macht ja richtig Nägel mit Köpfen.
So wird das!
Danke für die Mühe!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

die restlichen Bodenplatten sind jetzt geschnitten und stirn- und unterseitig mit Epoxid gegen Feuchtigkeit gesperrt.
Das Loch für die Revisionsöffnung im Heck muß vor der Montage noch rein; unter der Motorwanne komme ich später mit der Stichsäge nicht mehr ran.
Langsam sieht die Baustelle wieder wie ein schwimmfähiges Boot aus.
Bis jetzt sind in Spiegel und Boden etwa 20 kg Glas, 20 kg Epoxid und 130 kg Holz verbaut.
Ausgebaut habe ich sicher etwas mehr; das Holz war aber klatschnass und hier und da habe ich etwas anders dimensioniert.
Das mit den Fotos war wieder nichts, da ich immer bis zur Dunkelheit arbeite.
Hoffentlich morgen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

*!!!!Bilder!!!!*


----------



## volkerm (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Ich verspreche!


----------



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Da sind die ersten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Jetzt noch zwei; das zweite zeigt die Sanierung eines Motorsägen- Bedienungsfehlers.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hi,
ich dachte schon ne innovative Schlitzselbstlenzung...
Gruß
Dolfin


----------



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Die war innovativ, nur in die falsche Richtung#q.


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

heute die ersten Versuche mit Epoxid- Spachtel.
Ziemlich speziell; klebt am Werkzeug so gut wie am Boot|kopfkrat.
Na ja, schleifen können wir ja jetzt.
Hatte beim freundlichen Fachhandel noch Glas-"Seide" besorgt, sieben Kilo für siebzig Euro.
Stammt noch aus DDR- Zeiten. 19,x Mark steht auf der Verpackung.
Mit der Umrechnung Ost- Mark zu DM zu Euro komme ich langsam durcheinander#c.
Dann die ersten Laminierarbeiten für den Boden.
Die Ausrundung von der Bodenplatte zu den Seitenwänden mache ich pi mal Fensterkreuz.
Hoffentlich geht das gut...
Ein Nachteil des Epoxids: Die Abreißfolie, um den Zwischenschliff zu vermeiden.
Aber seht sebst:

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin Volker,

das sieht gut aus. Bin mir sicher, dass Du noch vor Saisonstart Mitte Dezember auf dem Wasser sein wirst. Falls Dich vorher das Bootsangelfieber packt, weiss ich, wo Du es kurieren kannst...

Bis dann....#h

Sven


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Sven,

sehr großzügig; da hätten wir sicher auch genug Gesprächsstoff.
Dein Boot liegt in Warnemünde?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hybrid (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Kompliment, das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus- und geschlampt hast Du offensichtlich auch nicht. 

Der Stapellauf geht noch dieses Jahr!


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

Ihr habt Nerven.
Unter gewissen Temperaturen ist Schicht mit Epoxid.
Schieres Glück, daß ich so weit bin.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Warnemünde ist richtig, Volker. Melde Dich, wenn Dir danach steht. Hoffentlich bin ich dann nicht auf Bonito-Tour, habe gerade ein Einladung nach Schweden bekommen.|wavey:

Hier ein Eindruck von dieser Angelei im Kattegatt:

http://privat.bahnhof.se/wb234634/filmer/Bonito101009.wmv

Gruss

Sven


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

OT, aber einmal...

Kattegatt-Bonitos|kopfkrat?
Ist mir neu, aber t.l..
Nimm eine 8ter Fliegenrute mit; das ist spitze auf Salzwasser- Kämpfer.
Gerät kann ich Dir gern leihen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

nun ist erstmal das Material zu ende.
Die ersten 1,5 Meter Boden im Bugbereich sind nun fertig, bis auf Schliff und Lack.
Daher kann ich morgen mit der Linder mal nach den Braunen vor Hiddensee schauen|supergri.
Suche noch einen Mitstreiter...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

erstmal ist jetzt Schluß.
Nun suche ich eine Halle/ große Garage.
Das hat so keinen Sinn mehr.
Die Zeitfenster zum Arbeiten werden zu klein.
Falls hier jemand aus der Gegend mitliest- Ideen zu einer Halle, für max. 1 Monat?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

die Gedanken bezüglich Steuerstand sind auf dem Weg.
Bezüglich der Elektrik brauche ich einen seewasserfesten Sicherungskasten mit 6 Schaltkreisen.

Was ist wirklich gut?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Dieser Thread ist wertlos ohne Fotos!!!


Nimm´einfach einen aus Kunststoff- die nehmen sich heuer alle nix mehr, da na Norm gefertigt werden muss.

Wennste teuer einkaufen willst, holstes aus dem Bootszubehör....

Falls es gern günstiger sein darf, gehste zum Elektriker Deines Vertrauens, lässt Dir mal seinen Katalog mitgeben und schaust dort nach Kästen die "EX-geschützt" sind.

Is´1/3 billiger!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Thema AB aussermittig...

Schau dir mal den Chinewalk einer Checkmate bei 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FqrFIfyHwI0&feature=related

an. Kippstabil is anders.

Aber durch Deine massive Bauweise hast Du das fehlen der Hundehütte gewichtsmässig schon fast kompensiert.
Von daher denke ich mal nicht, das die Shetty nicht soo aus dem Wasser kommt


----------



## volkerm (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Jungs,

die Speedzeiten liegen hinter mir; 15 Jahre Rennsport zur Straße bzw. Schotter.
Wobei das Material von A bis Z abgestimmt und vernünftig war; daher kaum Ausfälle und nur einen Unfall.
Zurück zum Boot: Genau aus den Gründen frage ich oft.
Ich werde mangels Wissen keinen "halbgaren" Bettel zusammenklempnern.
Sieht man, hoffentlich, bei dem Projekt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

@ Kai,

guter Einwurf mit dem Ex- geschützten Kasten.
Hätte man ja auch selbst drauf kommen können#q.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Es ging nicht um den Speed, sondern um den Effekt.
Es gibt leider zu wenige Videos vom Chinewalk.

Bei Deinem Boot würds nicht so spektakulär kippeln, eher taumeln wie´n Quartalssäufer.
Aber mach Dich nicht bekloppt- wird schon werden!

Frage sind nicht schlimm....
Und wenns schlimm ist kommt ein Pflaster drauf:m

Aber irgendwann kommste an die letzten 10%- 
Da werden Dir Maßgaben, Richtlinien etc. nicht mehr wirklich weiterhelfen, sondern nur ausprobieren.
Ist bei Selbstbau/Restaurationen so....

Schau Dir mal im BF die Resto-Threads von Checki, Ridethelightning etc. an, die haben alle so nen kleinen "Leidensweg" hinter sich.

Und wenns mal nicht so läuft wie Du´s gern hättest;
"Erstmal eine drehen!"....... ist auch ein BF-Spruch#6

PS- Das mit dem EX- Kasten ist nicht mein Einfall..... bloss gelesen!


----------



## volkerm (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Da bin ich entspannt.
Anno 1990 die Rohkarosse, Anno 2001 Hessenmeister.
Entwicklung, glaube ich, heißt das.
So wird das hier auch laufen.
So die Natur uns die Zeit lässt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Nach dem Betrachten des letzten Bildes aus dem BF bin ich mal echt gespannt, wie der Joghurtbecher letztendlich läuft.


Klinkerrumpf mit tiefem V im Bugbereich- Sieht aus, als hätten die Shetty-Konstrukteure die "Corvette unter den Fischerbooten" bauen wollen :m

Und - Die Kiste sieht aus als könnte die auch mehr als 100 Ps gut vertragen.


----------



## volkerm (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Die wenigen Gebrauchtboote dieses Types werden in England recht hoch gehandelt und gehen auch schnell weg.
Meist mit Motoren um oder über 100 PS.
Mal sehen...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hier ist ein Foto des Rumpfes.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

hatte die Frage auch schon im BF gestellt; Antworten dort eindeutig.
Hydrauliklenkung oder non-feedback-steering?
Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Letzteres, da wartungsärmer und direktere Lenkung.

Dass es nebenbei günstiger ist, ist angenehmer Nebeneffekt.


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

das fällt mir schon länger auf, da ich beide Fäden parallel führe.
Die Bootsjungs aus dem BF bauen die Boote aus Liebhaberei zu Booten.
Als Angler hat man da oft andere Präferenzen.
Entsprechend differieren die Antworten manchmal.
Woran liegt die indirektere Lenkung bei Hydraulik?
Das kann doch eigentlich nur so sein, daß die Schläuche sich dehnen;+.
Bei meinem Rallyeauto verbaute ich seinerzeit Schläuche, die mit Edelstahl- Gewebe ummantelt waren.
Der Druckpunkt fühlte sich schon direkt an.
Billig war das nicht|bigeyes.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Dorschbremse:
Hast du schon mal einen Vergleich am eigenen Boot gehabt?

Die Hydraulik ist nicht indirekter - sie hat in der Regel nur mehr Umdrehungen von hart nach hart. Sie geht nur leichter - nicht indirekter. Dafür friert sie dir im Winter nicht ein, bricht im Innern nicht auseinander und ist viel viel besser mit einem AP zu kombinieren. Sie läuft nahezu verschleißfrei und hat auch kaum Wartungsaufwand. Mal n Schnapsglas Öl nachfüllen.
Dagegen habe ich mal einen Bootsvermieter kennengelernt, der hatte in einem strengen Winter innerhalb einer Woche 4 abgerissene Teleflex. Ich selbst habe an manchen kalten Wintermorgen im Hafen nach einem Eimer heißem Wasser gesucht oder mit anderen Wärmequellen versucht, meine Lenkung nach der Trailerfahrt gängig zu bekommen.

Das erste, wenn ich ein neues Boot in Betrieb nehme, ist eine hydraulische Lenkung einbauen.

Gruß
Dolfin


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Frost- und wetterfest muß das schon werden.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Ja, Dolfin hat recht- ich hab mich halt Sch... ausgedrückt!

Mit indirekt meinte ich die höhere Umdrehungsanzahl von hart nach hart.

@Dolfin- am eigenen Boot nicht, hab aber schon genug Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen.

Hydr. ist bequem und fluffig- aber selbst bei hydr. Anbietern gibts Gut und Scheixxe; 
Im Eifer d. Gefechts bei Hartruderlage kurz über max. gedreht.... Pumpe im Arsch!  waren 320 Tacken... Danke!!!
Einmal hat ´ne Leitung nachgegeben- Sauerei³ an Bord.
Danke!!!

Wennste dir nicht unbedingt die günstigste Teleflex von AWN und Co. kaufst- sondern mal 50 oder 100€ mehr investierst- dann kann man auch mit ner Teleflex glücklich werden.
Minimalwartung/ Wintervorbereitung vorausgesetzt.
Oder fährt Dein Auto im Winter ohne Kühlerfrostschutz?|kopfkrat

Ich glaube nicht, daß der Bootsvermieter in *seinem* *selbstgenutztem* Privatboot die gleiche Steuerung wie in den Mietbooten verbaut hat


----------



## volkerm (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Mein Zeug ist technisch immer in Ordnung und auf Stand.
Gerade im Bootsbereich.
Bei den Wassertemperaturen wäre anderes auch Selbstmord.
Vielleicht wage ich in dem Zusammenhang mal wieder einen Blick auf das Material der Baggertechnik.
Hansaflex war da immer der Partner.
Langsam nervt bei den Boots- wie Angelsachen, daß für viel Geld dank Marketing viel minderwertiger Schrott verkauft wird.
Custom- made ist ja gut und schön, nur fehlt mir hierzu im Bootsbereich die Erfahrung.
Ich gebe da mal nicht gleich bei und informiere mich weiter.
Meine Rennautos waren auch custom- made und erfolgreich.
Dann wird das beim Boot auch klappen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Volker- das war nicht auf Dich oder auf Dolfin persönlich gemünzt- wir leben halt in einer Zeit wo Geiz halt Geil ist und *viele* um des sparens willen halt alle Bedenken über Bord werfen.
Und das sieht man auch bei Mietbooten!!!
Und die Klientel, welche sich Mietboote nimmt, behandelt sicherlich die Mietschlurren nicht so pfleglich wies eigene.

Ist ´ne Teleflex im Winter angefroren ist, hängt man ein knappes Kilo Gewicht für ein bis zwei Minuten in die Lenkradspeiche- der gleichmässige Druck erledigt das dann von alleine. 
Das man im Vorfeld/ im Herbst dem ganzen mit einem Schuss Glykol entgegenwirken kann ist wohl auch klar- aber die Züge liegen halt nicht offen, fallen dem Stegnachbarn halt nicht so auf wie eine Persenning voll Möwenscheixxe -also brauchen ´se auch nicht so gewissenhaft gepflegt/gewartet werden. Boot soll Hobby sein und nicht in Arbeit ausarten........... Oh Mist, was hab ich jetzt wieder für Behauptungen in die Welt gesetzt?

So wie der O-Ton hier im board herrscht, sind die meisten hier zu arm, um billig zu kaufen und das ist auch gut so :m

So nebenher gesagt- ich  könnte Dir jetzt adhoc keinen bestimmten Anbieter nennen, hinter dem ich stehe und sage: "Das ist solide- da kannste bedenkenlos zugreifen!"

Ich würde an Deiner stelle im BF mal z.B Hammermeister interviewen, welche Systeme resp. welche Anbieter die als Zulieferer haben- oder welche Anbieter die aufgrund zu vieler Reklamationen ablehnen.
Am besten via PN- denn mit derartigen Erfahrungen wird nicht öffentlich und googlebar hausiert.


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Solide Qualität kommt da rein, sonst nix.
Das halte ich bei allen Dingen so.
Auf die Idee mit der PN an die Profis kam ich auch schon...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (4. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

ich benötige dringend für etwa einen Monat eine große Garage oder kleine Halle mit 4x8 Metern, damit es weiter geht.
Wo ich wohne, sieht man; eine halbe Autostunde im Umkreis wäre gut.

Hat jemand Ideen, oder kennt jemanden, der wen kennt?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (4. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin Volker,

ein stolzer, neuer "Warrior" Besitzer wohnt in Stralsund und betreibt dort eine Firma die so etwas wie Hausmeisterservice anbietet. Den werde ich morgen mal anrufen, vielleicht kann er weiterhelfen.

Gruss

Sven


----------



## volkerm (4. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Sven,

vielen Dank!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (10. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

durch die Anhebung des Bodenniveaus ist das Boot nun ein Selbstlenzer.
Soll man da Ventile/ Klappen einbauen, oder einfach rechts und links in den Spiegel Öffnungen einbringen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Volker,
weißt du schon, wie hoch du über dem Wasserspiegel bleibst? Bei über 10cm würde ich außen Flip/flops anbauen - bei weniger verschließbare Kugelventile.
Petri


----------



## volkerm (10. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

rechnerisch um 5 cm, beladen mit Besatzung.
Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Volker,
geh mal bei Ibäh rein. Da sind Shops die haben so viele, das sie sie verkaufen.
Links und rechts einen schönen Kugelhahn rein und von außen noch nen FlipFlop davor und alles ist gut. Im Hafen die Ventile immer schön offen und in Fahrt  nur, wenn nötig. Die Ventiel solltest du unter 20 Eus das Stück bekommen. Nach innen schön flach einbauen und nach außen ein Rohr durchführen und alles schön abdichten.
Will Foddo sehen, wenn feddich!
Petri


----------



## volkerm (11. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Dolfin,

herzlichen Dank!
Schau mal ins boote-forum, ein rustikaler Ansatz!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hab auch schon gelacht!
Gruß


----------



## volkerm (11. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Dolfin,

warum gelacht?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Wegen dem Elefantendödel, den die da hinter sich herziehen..
Petri


----------



## volkerm (12. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Dolfin,

aussenbordseitig möchte ich keine Ventile einbauen.
Innenbordseitig müßte ich zum Schließen unter die hinteren Sitze kriechen, oder eine Gestängelösung basteln.
In dem Zusammenhang sehe ich die Elefantendödel durchaus als Ansatz.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (13. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

ich möchte neben den Hauptmotor noch einen kleinen AB an den Spiegel hängen.
Der soll dazu dienen, das Boot bei Drift am Platz halten zu können.
Falls ich schleppen sollte, auch dazu.
Welche kleinen Motoren haben schon Power- Tilt?
Ich habe keine Lust, in der Motorwanne rumzukrabbeln, um den Kleinen herunter zu klappen.
Nützlich wäre noch ein Bild, wie man steuerungsseitig die Motoren verbinden kann.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

das Layout ist geistig fertig.
Als Kapitänsstuhl werde ich eine große Coleman- Kühlbox verwenden.
Hat so etwas schon mal jemand gebaut?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Das Aussenmaterial der Kühlboxen ist m.E. zu weich und wird auf Dauer zu wackelig.

Ausserdem sind die großen Coleman nicht gerade günstig- so nur fürs Ausprobieren wärn ´se mir zu schade/teuer.

Du bist doch schon ziemlich firm was das Laminieren angeht;
Bau Dir doch die Grundform aus 20er Styrodurplatten, schräg die Kanten an und schon haste ´ne Sitzbank/Kühlbox nach Maß. Dabei kannste dann auch Lochblech einlaminieren, um ´ne Rückenlehne zu installieren! |thinkerg:

Tilt ist etwa ab 30PS verfügbar- aber nur selten verbaut!


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

die Stabilität der Coleman- Boxen lässt das bei meinen 60kg zu, ich habe seit Jahren eine.
Bei der Lösung muß ich dann die Fische auch nicht umladen.
Mit der Rückenlehne ist das so eine Sache.
Brauch ich die?
Manchmal kommt der Minimalismus des Ex- Rennwagenbauers durch.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Eine schöne, dicke Polsterrolle (mit Skaileder)im Rücken?
Am besten noch verstellbar, damit man beim stehendfahren (was ich bei Wellengang bevorzuge) was zum anlehnen hat...... so´n bißchen Komfort/ Luxus kann man sich doch mal gönnen.|rolleyes

Ach, 60kg...... dann haste noch genug "Freigewicht", um neben Deinem Platz eine Bierzapfanlage mit Kühlung einzubauen :vik:


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

In die Richtung soll das gehen; die Ami- Guides kommen damit auch klar.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (15. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

das mit dem Freigewicht habe ich so noch nicht gesehen; dann hätte die Kühlbox ja einen Dreifach- Nutzen.
Welche Maße in Relation zur Hinterkante Sitzfläche sollte die Rolle etwa haben?
Horizontal wie vertikal.
Und das jeweils für den Sitz- wie Stehmodus?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Das hängt von Deinen Körpermaßen ab;

Ich geh mal nicht davon aus, daß Deine 60kg sich auf die Bundesdeutschen 1,80m Durchschnittschgröße verteilen- auf welche die Sitzabmessungen ja in etwa abgeleitet werden.
Ich geh mal ganz stark davon aus daß die Standardmaße eh unbequem für Dich wären.

Fürs Sitzen würd ich nicht mehr als 8° aus der Senkrechten rausgehen und Stehend halt so, daß Dir das Dingen im untersten Bereich der LWS halt gibt.


----------



## volkerm (16. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Danke, Kai!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (21. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

bald geht es weiter,
ich habe einen perfekten Hallenplatz!
In meiner alten Heimat, bei meinen alten Schrauberkumpels.
Licht, Heizung, Strom; komplett gefliest.
Dann werde ich Anfang Dez. 1-2 Wochen in Hessen verbringen, dann sollten die GFK- und Lackierarbeiten fertig sein.
Geht doch!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (23. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin Volker,

dann mal frohes werkeln! 

Denke auch schon mal daran, dein Linder-Boot anzubieten. Die Dorsche stehen nun in großen Stückzahlenb im flachen Wasser und der eine oder andere Boardie hat bestimmt Verwendung für ein kleines, praktisches und leicht zu trailerndes Angelboot, um besser an die Fische heranzukommen...

Gruss

Sven


----------



## volkerm (23. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Sven,

vielen Dank!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (23. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

ich stelle dann mal ein Scan ein, wie eine Kabine von der Größenordnung beschaffen sein müßte, damit der Skipper trocken sitzen und stehen kann.
Mithin- kein optisches Highlight.
Zeichnet, bei Interesse, gerne mal ein, wie es besser aussehen kann.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hattu fein Bild gemalt 

Solls Stehhöhe haben (und wenn ja, wessen Stehhöhe)

Solls eine Vorderkajüte sein oder eine Kabine mit Steuerstand?


----------



## volkerm (23. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

wir schrieben schon über Körpergrößen.
Danke nochmals.
Diese Höhe ist Limit bei meiner Pygmäenstatur.
Optisch ist es auch mit der Axt gehauen, obendrauf windfängig.
Bringt doch mal was ein, Kameraden!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Würd ich gern- bin aber nach 13h Arbeit anscheinend zu blöd, den Scan zu komprimieren und ins passende Format zu konvertieren..... #dich versuchs morgen nochmal.

Gruß, Kai|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (24. November 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Das nächste Elend:

Um die Niederschlagsmengen aus der Bilge zu entfernen, habe ich das Heck heute tiefer gelegt.
Nach etwa 200 Litern händisch entfernt, hörte ich so ein leises "Piesel- Geräusch".
Nix bei gedacht, kommt sicher vom abfließenden Oberflächenwasser des Rumpfes.
Weit gefehlt; ein Voreigner hat die Schrauben für die Lenzpumpe im Heck etwas lang gewählt.
Wie groß ist die Dummheit mancher Bootseigner?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Nun habe ich endlich einen Hallenplatz, komme aber wegen des weißen Zeugs nicht los#q.

Irgendwas ist immer.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Der Cooler von Coleman ist da.
Perfektes Sitzmobiliar für zwei Mann.
Gibt dank Dämmung auch keinen kalten A....
4 Becherhalter im Deckel; die Amis kennen das Wichtigste.
Sitzhöhe passt auch; kein Fehlkauf.
Mal sehen, wie ich die Halterung implantiere.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

So,

nun steht das Ding in einer geheizten Halle.
Was ein Fortschritt.
Bis Freitag fix, das heißt fix arbeiten.
Bei der Zeitspanne muß ich nach Prioritäten arbeiten; zuoberst steht die Seegängigkeit.
Für Optik wird keine Zeit sein; zum Grundieren und Lackieren wohl schon, aber nur im Schnelldurchlauf.
Kleines Detail der Werft noch:
Die Kameraden bei Shetland haben die Abläufe der Wanne für die Ankerleine so gestaltet, daß sie sowohl den Deckel als auch den Rumpf durchschneiden.
Diese Durchläufe sind aus altem Plastik- Zeugs.
Das bleibt so nicht; damit bekomme ich den mittlerweile ca. 1,7 Kubikmeter großen Auftriebskörper nicht luftdicht.
Nun hoffe ich, alle Schwachstellen zu kennen.
Bilder gibt es am WE.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

ein paar Bilder.

Text im Boote- Forum.

Bin müde.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Puah, bis zum Neuaufbau des Gelcoats liegt ja noch eine Menge Arbeit am Spiegel an. 

Darf man fragen, was das für Spachtelplacken und Riefen im Laminat sind?

-verkehrtes Mischverhältniss Epoxi/ Härter
-zu spät erkannte Lufteinschlüsse im Laminat (schon beigeschliffen?



- Vergisss das mit dem Epoxi..... dat grüne war ja das Polyesterharz, gelle?


----------



## volkerm (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

alles Epoxid.
Damit fällt Gelcoat aus, mangels Haftung.
Die Spachtelplacken sind nur da, wo ich dank Patchwork- Technik Absätze habe.
Lufteinschlüsse- bei dem Boot vielleicht 5 von Euro- Größe.
Sind saniert.
Am Spiegel werde ich morgen den mittelgroben Spachtel beischleifen, daß geht mit den Mirka- Werkzeugen und Schleifmitteln fix.
Dann kommt flächendeckend Feinspachtel drauf.
Übermorgen dann noch formschleifen, und einige Fehlstellen beheben.
Das war es in dem Bereich mit Spachtel und Schleifen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

noch ein paar Bilder.
Text wieder bei den Boote- Nachbarn.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

die optischen Riefen sind die Zwirne, die das Glasgelege in der Form halten.
Der Steuerstand ist nun einlaminiert, die Kamera liegt aber noch in der Werkstatt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Tom,

kann man ja alles noch machen.
In der Minimalversion muß ich erstmal auf die Waage.
Dann erst weiß ich, ob gewichtsseitig noch Luft ist.
Noch ein paar Bilder vom Zwischenstand; Lenzöffnungen sind jetzt auch drin.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

noch ein paar Bilder vom Trailer.
Roland baut jegliche Trailer auch auf Wunsch; mit V- Traversen, Niederquerschnittsreifen, und, und, und... 

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

zum Jahresausklang möchte ich mich bei allen Kollegen für die positive Resonanz und die guten Hinweise bedanken.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Wasser!

Schöne Feiertage

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

...Flachmuttern und Schweisspunkt oder flüssiger Schraubensicherung.


http://www.google.de/search?q=Flach...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## volkerm (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Gibt es die Schraubenköpfe auch in Flach- Version?
Dann wäre es die Lösung!


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Jepp- "Linsenköpfe" lautet der Suchbegriff.

Würd ich beides in VA nehmen.


----------



## volkerm (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

So sei es.
Ich werde morgen mal eine abflexen, wegen des Durchmessers.
Auch so ein Ding bei dem Boot: Wird als Rauhwasser- mithin Salzwasserboot verkauft, und dann werden rostende Schrauben verbaut#q.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Sowat nennt sich Marketingstrategie:

Bauen die´s zu gut, fährste das Dingen von der Wiege bis zur Bahre- und die haben bloß ein einziges mal ein Geschäft mit Dir gemacht.

Aber lass man gut sein mit den Schrauben...

Die sind wahrscheinlich an ihrer guten und soliden Bauweise kaputtgegangen- Die habe die Boots so Dickwandig und solide gebaut, daß die Einstandspreise schon für damalige Verhältnisse recht hoch waren...

Hätten die- wie heutzutage Bayliner und co.- Rümpfe mit nahezu durchscheinendem Laminat verbaut, wären die verbliebenen Shettys nicht soo gefragt.


----------



## volkerm (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Recht hast Du, sonst hätte ich mir die Arbeit nicht angetan.


----------



## volkerm (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Morgen,

bei der ersten Suche nach den V4A- Schrauben (5x20) kamen so knapp 50 € für 110 Stück mit Muttern raus.
Hat jemand eine günstige Quelle?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Dort :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gewindeschrauben-V4A-Din-7985-M-5x20-NEU-50-Stuck-/370393824056?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Heimwerker_Eisenwaren&hash=item563d313b38

6,99 für 50 Stück - allerdings ohne Muttern, die musste extra anfordern.
Sollte für 100 Stück mit Muttern ungefähr auf 25-35€ inkl. Versand hinauslaufen.

Uli


----------



## volkerm (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Danke Kollege,

der Herr schickt mir ein Angebot.
Was ist das eigentlich für ein Boot auf Deinem Bildchen?
Ist die Kabine Eigenbau?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Könnte ein Uttern oder Øien sein- von der Kabine her.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Nö, ist ein Crescent 550.
Die Kajüte gab es damals optional.
Na ja, das Boot habe ich vor 2 Jahren verkauft und dafür an die Hütte (siehe Signatur) noch einen Anbau mit Sauna rangebastelt.
Und alles, damit meine Gäste sich im Winter nach dem Angeln so richtig gut wieder aufheizen können ;-))


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Aha- wider was gelernt. 
Wusste nicht, daß Crescent mal sowas in diser Form angeboten hat.


VOLKER!!!!
WANN GEHTS WEITER? WILL FODDOS SEHN!!!:q


----------



## volkerm (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Guten Morgen!

Man gebe mir einen Hinweis für eine Halle/Garage, beheizbar, im Umkreis von 25 km um meinen Wohnort.
Dann gibbet es sehr flott Bilder!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Da ist wohl die örtliche Hausbesetzerszene der bessere Ansprechpartner für, oder?

Und son lütt´Feuerchen in einem Ölfass ist bei offenem Fenster ooch kein Problem. :q

Gibs zu- Du probierst derzeit lieber Deine neue Automatikweste aus, gelle?

Aber aufpassen dabei:

Schietwetter un Nordenwind
gibt´n krusen Büddel
un´n lütten Pint! :vik:


----------



## volkerm (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Wieder zwei Wochen Dauerfrost|bigeyes.
So toll die Gegend hier ist, die Winter sind nicht mein Ding.


----------



## volkerm (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Rumpf Steuerbordseite geschliffen#6.
Jetzt sind die Ärmchen schwer!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Ich will ja nicht hämisch sein, aber der Handlauf am Heck sieht aus wie einer aus der Sanitärabteilung im Baumarkt- passt optisch überhaupt nicht.
Wenn Du das Boot 100%ig fertig und Takko hast, wirds Dir garantiert ins Auge stechen...


Aber Du machst das schon- gelle?


----------



## volkerm (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hast nicht unrecht- so richtig weiß ich auch nicht, was der da soll.
Hoffentlich passt da eine metrische Nuss auf die Mutter- ist halt eine Engländerin.


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Wenn unbedingt Griffe am Heck erforderlich sein sollten, dann würd ich die als Tritt nehmen- falls mal einer Baden gegangen ist...
sowatt... http://www.svb.de/index.php?sid=f63d1db56c1a52d7dc4bf4e3b6a57f63&cl=details&cnid=11224&anid=1140


oder gleich ne Badeleiter- da kommste auch noch mit nassen Klamotten alleine hoch...

http://www.svb.de/index.php?sid=f63d1db56c1a52d7dc4bf4e3b6a57f63&cl=details&anid=118090


----------



## volkerm (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Bei der Bordwandhöhe baden zu gehen, klappt nur mit Absicht.
Danke für die Links, aber ich bleibe da minimalistisch.


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Dann kann auch nix die Linien stören.

Machste eigentlich sowas wie eine Reling (Teak/ VA)?
Könnte ich mir gut dran vorstellen.


----------



## volkerm (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Kai,

das würde zu hoch werden.
Du siehst ja auf den Bildern, wie hochbordig das Ding ist.
Dann noch Reling?
Ich denke, die würde beim Fischen stören.
Ich mache das Boot erstmal angelfertig, und fange an.
Beim Fischen werde ich schon merken, was noch fehlt.
Wir haben in unserem kleinen Hafen auch Strom, da kann ich dann im Sommer noch bauen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Nix hohes- eher so´ne Zierreling... mit Teak wärs ein echter Eyecatcher.#6


----------



## Küstenhunter (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

hallo volker....dein boot sieht doch schon ganz gut aus....hast du die spielgelwand mit gelcoat überzogen?ich kann das schlecht sehen auf den bildern,......die überfläche sieht etwas rauh aus...kann das sein...|wavey:....dein boot sieht seetüchtig aus.....bei normalen bedingungen.....der tipp mit der badeleiter ist klasse......


----------



## volkerm (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Gelcoat und Topcoat ist rum, da ich mit Epoxid arbeite.
Der Spiegel braucht noch ein- zweimal Feinspachtel und Schliff, dann ist das durch.
Ist auch gut so, ich hasse spachteln.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Küstenhunter (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*



volkerma schrieb:


> Gelcoat und Topcoat ist rum, da ich mit Epoxid arbeite.
> Der Spiegel braucht noch ein- zweimal Feinspachtel und Schliff, dann ist das durch.
> Ist auch gut so, ich hasse spachteln.
> 
> ...


ok,habe ich mich doch nicht getäuscht,......ohne fleiß kein preis...volker.....staubt aber echt das schleifen.......ich weiß....|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Stauben ging heute- wir hatten guten Wind.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

He, he ,he ,he Nachbar des Jahres wirste wohl dieses Jahr nicht, gelle?:q


----------



## volkerm (26. April 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin,

geht weiter.
Laminat ist durch, heute wurden Boden und Steuerstand fertig.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo,

die 14 Quadratmeter Sperrholz sind da; morgen geht der Kabinenbau los.
Konzept habe ich im Kopf.
Beim Rohbau gibt es wieder Bilder!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin,

Kabinenbau, die erste.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Sieht ja schon ganz gut aus  Mal sehn wies im November ist 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Na- da bin ich aber mal gespannt!

Gutes gelingen!!!
Was machen die Trutten?

Gruß, Kai|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Kollegen,

das wird schon!
Ist halt Fummelei, wenn man so etwas zum ersten Mal macht.
Sollte 2012 der erste Rügen- Lachs auf Deck liegen, hat es sich gelohnt!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Du nimmst Birkensperrholz? Findest das nicht zu schwer?


----------



## volkerm (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Nö,

das gibt sich nicht viel; für die ganze Kabine vielleicht 6-7 kg.
Das Budget ist begrenzt.
Bei dem ganzen Holz, was nun in dem Kutter steckt, muss ich auch auf Geld achten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin,

Kabine, zweite Runde.
Heute kam das Dach drauf.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Mit wievielen Lagen willste die Überstände versehen?

Sofern Du eine Welle mal unterschneiden solltest, sind die Überstände eine wunderbare Angriffsfläche - das geht dann wie beim Büchsenöffner.

Da sollte reichlich was drauf- aber frag mal besser BF-Water.


----------



## volkerm (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

die Überstände kommen weg; das war nur wegen der Vorfertigung unterm Carport.
Ich wollte nicht die gesamte Fläche überkopf laminieren- Sauerei halt.
Die Bauerei mit Kabelbindern hat was; wieder gelernt!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Aach-soo!

Vergiss nicht, die Kanten von den Platten zu brechen- sonst kriegste beim Laminieren das Brechen.... spätestens, wenns gehärtet ist.

Aber- son bischen "Kantenerfahrung" haste ja auch schon sammeln dürfen (wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.

N8


----------



## volkerm (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kai,

ich hab die Kanten beim Steuerstand größtmöglich ausgeschliffen, für den großen Radius.
Da waren sogar 400er Gelege i.O.
Das wird da auch so laufen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hätte den Draht fast nicht mehr gefunden#d.
Heute habe ich das Dach endlich oberseitig laminiert.
Morgen gibts Bilder, bin kaputt.
Gerüst hoch, Gerüst runter- ich weiss nicht, wie oft.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

wie aufgeregt ich bin auf die bilder!!! #6


----------



## volkerm (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin Max,

die cam ist samt Frau- denke ich jedenfalls, in DK.
Morgen gehe ich noch mal suchen.
Ist auch nicht spektakulär; dicht halt.
Was eine Maloche- nun weiss ich auch, warum die Kabinen so um 3k Euro kosten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Volker, die rennen aber nicht das Gerüst hoch und runter, sondern das wird in vorgefertigten Negaticformen gemacht und dann mit dem Boot verheiratet. Für solche Mätzchen da mit hoch und runter haben die keine Zeit und kein Geld. Denke ich.


----------



## volkerm (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Jochen-

sieh es mal so- ich habe schlicht nicht das Geld, um von der Stange zu kaufen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

JA Volker, das geht mir auch so. Dafür ist es dann aber auch individuell. Und du hast meistens alles so wie Du möchtest. Manchmal greift man auch ins Klo (so wie ich mit meiner Konsole) aber beim nächsten mal gehts dann bestimmt besser.


----------



## volkerm (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Kollegen.
Die Bilder.
Etwas labil, die Kiste.
Da müssen noch ein paar Stringer rein.
Wieder Neuland|kopfkrat.
Wird schon, bis jetzt hat alles geklappt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (22. August 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Nun ist die Kiste zu.
Morgen werden die restlichen Anschlüsse laminiert.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## zandertoddy (23. August 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

#6du bist aber auch fleissig weiter so


----------



## volkerm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Laminiert ist alles.
Vielleicht kommen noch zwei Stringer unter oder auf den Dachhimmel.
Hält aber so auch, wenn ich drüber laufe.
Habe jetzt so ein hässliches Partyzelt drüber gebaut.
Sonst wird das Ding nie fertig.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (3. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Bilder:


----------



## Marf22 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Das macht gleich nen ganz anderen Eindruck! Sieht sehr gut und vor allem proffesionel aus! #6


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Dach gespachtelt.
Vorn innen lackierfertig.
Der Steuerstand bekommt noch eine Schicht Feinspachtel, durchschleifen, dann ist der auch lackierfertig.
Bissel dunkel.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (5. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin Volker,

das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. Vergesse bitte nur nicht einen Ausstieg (Luke) im Bug, sonst wirst Du es bei vielen Anlegemanövern schwer haben.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## volkerm (5. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Sven,

das Thema ist noch präsent.
Wird auch noch gelöst!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (6. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

*Moin Volker,

gucke Dir mal **"Houdini Window´s" an. Hatte ich in meinem ersten UK Boat und war sehr zufrieden mit der Qualität.

Gruß
Sven


*


----------



## volkerm (6. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Hallo Sven,

danke Dir!
Gesehen habe ich die im Netz irgendwo schon mal.
Jetzt muss erstmal alles fertig, wo ich temp- abhängig bin.
Sieht nicht schlecht aus, heute habe ich den Boden, die Seiten innen und einen Teil der Oberschale geprimert.
Was eine Maloche.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baltic Warrior (6. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

http://www.houdini-marine.co.uk/datasheets.html

Der Link zur Firma, hilft vielleicht eine passende Luke zu finden.

Sven


----------



## volkerm (8. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Danke Sven,

schaue ich heute abend mal rein.
Noch ein paar Bilder.
Ausführlicher Text im BF.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Moin Volker.

Auch wennste so langsam keinen Bock mehr hast: Ruhe bewahren und so sorgfältig weiterarbeiten wie bisher.....

Und beherzige den Tipp mit der Stahlwolle aus dem BF:

*Keine Stahlwolle!!!*
Die fitzt sich in die Oberfläche, bricht und verschafft Dir so rostrote Stippen auf der ganzen Fläche.
Da kannste nochmal dick Farbe, Epoxi und wat sonst noch drübermachen- früher oder später kommts wieder durch.​


----------



## volkerm (9. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Ging auch ohne Wolle.
Primer und Farbe in einem Zug, daher ohne Zwischenschliff.
Nu isse blau.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Nu isse blau.... der Eigner nach getaner Arbeit ebenso!

Prost!


----------



## volkerm (9. September 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Nö Kai,

muss ich noch dran arbeiten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Boot steht zum Verkauf.
Bei Interesse PN.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Volker, was denn nu???? Kein Bock mehr?


----------



## volkerm (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Aus gegebenem Anlass- so siehts aus.


----------



## volkerm (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Im Boote Forum ist vieles noch detaillierter.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Shetland Alaska 600 Projekt*

Schade,aber du wirst schon deine Gründe haben und ich mag nicht danach
fragen!
Das Projekt habe ich von Anfang an mit Interesse verfolgt!
Nur noch eins;hast du den Kahn schon verkauft, oder hast dieses vor?

Jürgen


----------

